# Graves and these labs



## Annabanana (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello! Graves for 5 years. In remission in and out several times. Thyroid Intact. Methimizole 10 mg/day. Started feeling really out of breath, my NP ordered these labs and said my Graves ok. Concerned she didn't order the right labs. What do you think? Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 488 H ref <9
Tish with reflex to FT4 2.59 ref 0.40- 4.5 
First labs In year. I have fine tremors some nights as I drop of to sleep, and I can barely walk without being out of breath... thank you!


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm not a graves expert, but a TSH of 2.59 is just a tad on the hypo side of things. Not by very much though. However, for you it maybe more hypo than it would be for me. And without the other tests, it's kind of hard to say what's really going on.

For sure I would suggest them getting TSH, FT4 and FT3. What she ordered was TSH with reflex to FT4, meaning, they only run the FT4 is the TSH is abnormal by the range (which it was not, so they didn't run the FT4). Often, just going by TSH doesn't show enough of the picture to decide whether the labs are OK or not. I've had cases where TSH wasn't showing the whole picture...I think because I had issues with my Iron levels. So while my TSH may have looked somewhat normal, I had highish FT4 and lowish FT3.

So for sure ask them to run TSH, FT4 and FT3 and see what those are. Then you can report back here for some interpretation.


----------



## Annabanana (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for reply! Saw a endo today and she is ordering a whole panel of graves labs. Like you, she thought maybe my Methimazole dose too high and swinging my thyroid to low.... as soon as I get full labs, I'll post. THANK YOU for your help!


----------

